# New Here, And Hoping To Be An Ober



## sunqueen (Jul 22, 2009)

Finally made the decision to stop tent camping after a bad experience with fire ants in Lake Kissimmee state park recently. We went out and bought a Ford F 150 XLT Supercrew with the trailer tow package. I have no idea what any of this means but it's a 4.6L V8 with 145 wheel base and 3:55 something or other axle ratio. I looked on the sticker last night because I noticed that people ask for that info before they can answer questions here. Originally I thought we would buy a Passport Express super lite, but then I saw the Outback 210RS and I think I'm in love. I want something small since it's just two of us with a pair of neurotic Jack Russell Terrorists. Being able to toss our bikes in the bunk area is a huge bonus.

I'm wondering if the new truck can handle this easily? The dealer said it could pull 11,000# but that seemed odd to me. Please forgive me. I'm an old girl with absolutely no experience with these things. I believe that the trailer pkg included integrated brake controller and maybe some kind of anti-sway? How would I know if this is enough to safely tow or are there other things I should look at adding?

I live way down in S FL where it is flat as a pancake, so I don't expect to do much mountain camping. May venture up to GA or NC if we can safely pull a trailer. I'm thinking about buying up in Ohio if the dealers here can't work out a good price. I have a 2001 Frontier with fairly low mileage that I want to sell first (for down payment money), so I'm not quite in the market to buy just yet. Just trying to find out what, if anything, I may have to consider before I seriously get in the truck to go buy a camper when I'm ready.

We probably should have bought more truck but it has to double as a work vehicle. We needed something practical to drive every day.

Thanks for any suggestions or advice you may wish to share.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The dealer fibbed about your towing ability with the F150, it is more like 8000 pounds the way yours is equipped. Some Ford guy will post the exact amount but always take what dealers say with a gain (pound) of salt.

Other then that small issue your truck should be okay for the 210RS with your expected camping. I think Northern Georgia or North Carolina may cause you some concern but the rest will not be an issue.

I also do not think the F150 came with the integrated brake control but again the Ford guys will nail that down for you.

Welcome to Outbackers.


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm holding the 2009 F-150 broucher in my hands. I'll assume you got the V8 six speed automatic...if you purchase a 4x4, then your Supercrew has a max trailer weight of 7800; 9500 if you bought a 4x2. Your Gross combined weight rating is (4x4) 13,500 or 14,9000 (4x2). That means the weight of your truck and camper should not exceed that weight together. I would get your truck weight first then see how much room you have to play with.

Just my option.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome to the group.







Even though your TV has anti sway, you may still need to add anti sway/weight distribution hitch setup. Don't stress out about what you may need. There are plenty of knowledgeable folks on here that know way more than me. Take your time, get a safe set up and your camping experiences will be more enjoyable.


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Your truck should be more than powerful enough to pull the 210 fully loaded. You'll LOVE it - we went from a tent to a popup to the Outback (25rss) and I haven't been able to wipe this smile off my face for a month now! WELCOME!


----------



## Eorb (Nov 5, 2008)

You will love the 210RS. We pull the 21RS with an Expedition, and it pulls real easy. Be prepared for the gas mileage hit, it was worse than I expected. Also, I love my trailer, bought it for many of the same reasons, putting the bikes in the cargo area. However, to be honest, it is a pain on the 21/210RS. The door is a little small, and 2 bikes is about all that will fit. During loading/unloading the pedals and handle bars keep getting in the way. We still love the cargo area, but will now use it for all the other gear. We are looking at an easy way to transport the bikes outside. Probably weld a hitch to the back, and maybe one above the propane tanks. Good luck.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, it's a 2009 F150? If so, excellent choice!!!









Ok, now for the limitations.









The 4.6L will work to pull that trailer. It'll do better than anyone with an earlier model 4.6L due to the 3V engine and the 6 speed transmission. The dealer definitely fibbed on the specs, however it should work ok with a 210RS. Typically people prefer the 5.4L for towing due to the increased torque. You will need a good WDH with sway control, but if you got the integrated brake controller, you should be set otherwise.

Post any questions you may have on either the trailer or truck and we'll do our best to help answer.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi there, welcome aboard. This really is a great site and you really will get all your questions answered, and then some. There really is nothing some of the folks on this site love more than talking truck and towing. Again, welcome. Dean & Jodi


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome to the site!!


----------



## RI-23rs (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome to the outbackers! This web site should help you http://trailmanor.com/WebDocs/Camping-Towi...CFR11lgod8iAyGQ


----------



## sunqueen (Jul 22, 2009)

Thank you all for the info and for the welcome!


----------

